# Someone Will Be Whistling Dixie...



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

As most of you may or may not know, My brother and I drew Wasatch LE archery tags this year. That's a good thing right?  Not so fast... :| 

As will happen in life, sometimes we get thrown a curve ball and swing disparately to hit it only to whiff and strike out. Such as the case with me and my hunting schedule this year. It seems my crippled old heart is in need of some surgical adjustments and I will not be able to hunt elk this year or anything else for that matter that requires any physical exertion. So, my brother and I have opted out of the hunt this year and have turned our tags in. That means some lucky guy(s) or gal(s) will be getting a phone call asking if they wanna go elk hunting this year... Hope it's someone on here so I can keep track of what could have been...  

The selfbow elk kill will have to wait.  

Cheers,

Tex & Bro


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

Too bad. Hope everything works out.


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

Sorry to hear that. Recover, and get after it next year!


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Hang in there man. It'll get better. Energy and strength will come back after the "tune up".


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

Sorry to hear that I hope everything turns out well. 8)


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Good luck with the ticker adjustments TEX.....


----------



## ktowncamo (Aug 27, 2008)

Not even 4wheeler escort to a treestand with a winch? Ah man, that's terrible news. SO sorry to hear that as I for one was looking forward to reading your success post. Next year for sure.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Keep a stiff upper lip there Tex...It's good you're having things taken care of ahead of time...smart! I went ahead and put it off back in '08 and decided to have the heart attack up at the deers camp. 40 miles out of Moab is a long drive when your chest hurts and your puckin. 4 stents and I am as good as new (well, **** near). You'll be back up and hunting in no time.


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

Sorry to hear of the bad luck TEX. I was looking forward to running in to you up on the hill. Maybe with a little luck I will get one of them and be able to hunt big bulls with the wife. 

I wish you a speedy recovery.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

I told you about "Pro Argi-9" Read the book by Dr. Louis J. Ignarro called NO more heart disease and you will be hunting again before you know it. He won the Nobel prize in medicine for his discovery that will change your life!


----------



## rdoggsilva (Apr 6, 2011)

Man know how you feel, happened to me last deer season. Also turned in mine. Afterwords I felt 100% better and 20 years younger. Lots of luck and get better fast


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

elk22hunter said:


> I told you about "Pro Argi-9" Read the book by Dr. Louis J. Ignarro called NO more heart disease and you will be hunting again before you know it. He won the Nobel prize in medicine for his discovery that will change your life!


I appreciate the love Scotty, but Pro Argi-9 aint gonna fix what I've got goin on.

May be after it's all done I can look into it for maintenance on my new digs.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

ktowncamo said:


> *Not even 4wheeler escort to a treestand with a winch*? Ah man, that's terrible news. SO sorry to hear that as I for one was looking forward to reading your success post. Next year for sure.


My hypocrisies only go so far...  No wheeler escort for me... I'd sooner crawl.


----------



## c3hammer (Nov 1, 2009)

Sorry to hear about that Tex. I can't imagine having the tag in hand and having to say no 

Good luck with what ever fix you're in for. Here's hoping it goes well.

Cheers,
Pete


----------



## ktowncamo (Aug 27, 2008)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> ktowncamo said:
> 
> 
> > *Not even 4wheeler escort to a treestand with a winch*? Ah man, that's terrible news. SO sorry to hear that as I for one was looking forward to reading your success post. Next year for sure.
> ...


Figured as much. Hope it made you smile. Kinda did me thinking about it.


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

Well ****...that sucks. Sorry to hear it. But then again, ain't it great to live in a time when they can fix the problem and eventually get you back on the mountain? That wasn't the case just a generation ago. I can remember when the #1 cause of fatalities on the hunt was heart attacks.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

You know why they call it the Golden Years ?












Because its the color of the Dr's pockets and the color of the specimen cup. :roll:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Good luck TEX.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Its about time...I have been getting tired of hearing all your excuses while out hunting.  You'll be alright buddy.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Was thinking I might stumble on to your secret spot and yelled at for my woodsmanship skills :lol: Bummer, good luck and I hope everything turns out well.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

middlefork said:


> Was thinking I might stumble on to your secret spot and yelled at for my woodsmanship skills :lol: Bummer, good luck and I hope everything turns out well.


If you stumble into my secret spot, it's because you HAVE woodsmanship skills! 8)


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

sorry to hear tex


----------



## Califbowmen (Jul 1, 2008)

May your recovery be speedy and 100%. Hope that you do get a self bow kill next season!!!! Thanks for all your advice in the past.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

The bad news is: The ticker needs adjustments.

The good news is: They can fix stuff like that these days!! :O||: 

The bad news is: you have to turn your tag in..

The good news is: You'll get one back when your ready!! OOO°)OO 

Best of luck, and just get well...


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Thanks for all the well wishes and support guys. It really means a lot to this crusty old codger.

Ya, they said we could most likely get our tags back next year.  Hopefully I will be in good enough shape to go. :|


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

I'm sorry it will stop your hunt this year, but you're wise to have it done so there will be many, many more later on. Two words of advise from someone who's been there. Be patient. And I mean that both ways. Follow doctor's orders and don't be afraid, angry, or embarrassed if you have to make some adjustments, at least for a while, to your activities, including hunting. Don't try to push too hard too soon. Medications, doctor's appointments, diet, sleep schedules, etc. could change and so could your energy level, strength, and oxygen recovery time. I had trouble pulling my 56 lb compound bow and had to take it down to 45 lbs for a while and then work it back up. I know you hunt stick bows, so try some of your whimpy ones for a while. Have a great recovery!!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Sorry to hear that Tex. good luck.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

That's a bummer TEX.  

Best of luck to you. I hope everything goes well.


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Take care of yourself Tex. Good luck and a speedy recovery.


----------



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

No Problem TEX...you are a go-getter, a little heart problem wont keep you down long...my best wishes and I'd love to hear anything that I can do to help!!! I'll even take your dog hunting for you...


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

> I'll even take your dog hunting for you...


What a guy! You're a true friend...


----------



## adamsoa (Oct 29, 2007)

I hope that all goes well for you and that you are out again next year!!!


----------

